# Intel cpu keeps throttling to 2.3Ghz even when temperature is normal.



## Shadow_1221 (May 10, 2021)

greetings everyone. I have used throttlestop to undervolt my CPU however as of recently I noticed that I was getting huge frame drops in games. when I checked the CPU speed with rivatuner i found the CPU was throttling to around 2.1Ghz instead of 4.1 GHz. thing is, my temperate is not even hitting 75 on both the CPU and GPU. I've attached screenshots and a log file of a gaming session. any help would be appreciated!


pc specs: 

msi gf65 laptop
intel core i7-10750h
Nvidia GTX 1660Ti 6GB vram
1x 16 GB ram
2 x 512ssd


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2021)

There seems to be some CPU throttling. Most of your settings look OK.

In the Turbo Power Limits window try checking the Speed Shift option so this information is sent to the CPU. Try setting Speed Shift Min and Speed Shift Max to 41.

When gaming you are using the Nvidia GPU so there is no point in undervolting the Intel GPU or iGPU Unslice. I would set both of those back to +0.0000.

Most 10750H are not 100% stable at an offset of -125 mV. Try setting the core and cache to -75 mV just to make sure that is not causing this problem.

Run another log file after you make these changes. Are you running any MSI CPU control software on your computer?

Edit - How long have you been using ThrottleStop for? Have you been using it for a while with these settings and this problem just started happening?
Try checking the High Performance box in ThrottleStop so your computer uses the Windows High Performance power plan.


----------



## Shadow_1221 (May 10, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> There seems to be some CPU throttling. Most of your settings look OK.
> 
> In the Turbo Power Limits window try checking the Speed Shift option so this information is sent to the CPU. Try setting Speed Shift Min and Speed Shift Max to 41.
> 
> ...


i will try what you suggested and update you soon. for the rest of your questions i have MSI dragon center, intel xtu installed but not on, and MSI afterburner. I have been using these settings for a while and no problems were happening (for almost a month) however these hiccups started happening about a week ago.



unclewebb said:


> There seems to be some CPU throttling. Most of your settings look OK.
> 
> In the Turbo Power Limits window try checking the Speed Shift option so this information is sent to the CPU. Try setting Speed Shift Min and Speed Shift Max to 41.
> 
> ...


here is the log file with the new settings


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2021)

Shadow_1221 said:


> MSI dragon center


When testing, try uninstalling MSI Dragon Center. I would also suggest uninstalling Intel XTU. It is big and bloated and not necessary if you are going to be using ThrottleStop to control your CPU. When you have multiple different programs all writing different information to the same CPU control registers, you are asking for problems. ThrottleStop has proven to be reliable and consistent.

Edit - You are still getting some weird throttling. Have you uninstalled some software yet?


----------



## Shadow_1221 (May 10, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> When testing, try uninstalling MSI Dragon Center. I would also suggest uninstalling Intel XTU. It is big and bloated and not necessary if you are going to be using ThrottleStop to control your CPU. When you have multiple different programs all writing different information to the same CPU control registers, you are asking for problems. ThrottleStop has proven to be reliable and consistent.


but when I'm testing it, im using MSI turbo cool to keep the temperature below 80 because the stock fan curve is very bad and allows for throttling before the fans start ramping up and I haven't gotten to make a new custom curve instead. I will uninstall xtu though. any other things? also thank you for your help and time! I appreciate it!


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2021)

Shadow_1221 said:


> MSI turbo cool


This might be what is throttling your processor. Some companies offer cool and quiet features. What's really going on is the CPU is being throttled. That is how they cool down the CPU. The fans might also ramp up but CPU throttling can be a part of this feature.



Shadow_1221 said:


> keep the temperature below 80


There is no reason to do this. Intel mobile CPUs can comfortably run at over 90°C. Software that limits the maximum temperature will also limit maximum performance.


----------



## Shadow_1221 (May 10, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> This might be what is throttling your processor. Some companies offer cool and quiet features. What's really going on is the CPU is being throttled. That is how they cool down the CPU. The fans might also ramp up but CPU throttling can be a part of this feature.


ok then, ill have to make and test a custom fan curve. will try that and see. although as i said before i havent experienced throttling like these until recently even though i was using turbo cool before.


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2021)

Windows Updates and software updates happen all the time. Something might have recently changed.


----------



## Shadow_1221 (May 10, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Windows Updates and software updates happen all the time. Something might have recently changed.


will keep monitoring and testing. thank you so much for your time, good sir! i appreciate the help!



unclewebb said:


> Windows Updates and software updates happen all the time. Something might have recently changed.


ok, update: uninstalling xtu and disabling turbo cool removed the throttling.


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2021)

Shadow_1221 said:


> disabling turbo cool


I will assume that it was the MSI turbo cool that was causing the problem. They have been coming up with some great ideas lately. Run your CPU hot and fast. Tell MSI to include better heatsinks and fans next time they "engineer" a laptop.



Shadow_1221 said:


> thank you so much for your time


No problem. I always like learning what manufacturers are up to.


----------

